# [SOLVED] NFS bad mount option value specified minorversion=1

## Olis

Hello,

since upgrading from net-fs/nfs-utils-1.3.4-r1 to v2.3.1-r2 I often see the following message in /var/log/messages

```
kernel: NFS: bad mount option value specified: minorversion=1
```

As the message appears often over the day and not only at boot time I guess it's related to autofs. But while checking the config files for autofs I didn't find any reference to a version.

In /etc/fstab I'm only using "nfsvers=3". Any idea what is causing the wrong minorversion?Last edited by Olis on Wed Apr 11, 2018 5:21 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Ant P.

Check the value of mount_nfs_default_protocol in /etc/autofs/auto.conf, and also make sure you specify nfsvers= and minorversion= in auto.master or else it'll try the highest versions first until it finds one that works.

----------

## bunder

NFS 3 is "old", I guess they expect us to be using NFS 4.1 everywhere

----------

## Olis

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Check the value of mount_nfs_default_protocol in /etc/autofs/auto.conf, and also make sure you specify nfsvers= and minorversion= in auto.master or else it'll try the highest versions first until it finds one that works.

 

mount_nfs_default_protocol was inactive. I activated it (with value =3), but this didn't help. So I added nfsver=3 in auto.master which seems to have fixed the problem.

Thanks!

----------

## Olis

 *bunder wrote:*   

> NFS 3 is "old", I guess they expect us to be using NFS 4.1 everywhere

 

I know. I'm only using it to mount some file systems from my Synology NAS and I don't want to fiddle with user IDs and so on. I'm the only one using NFS at home and version 3 is still good enough  :Wink: .

----------

